# Specialized Dolce Sport vs. Trek Lexa S



## akuvikate (May 10, 2011)

I've spent the past two weeks ogling the Dolce Sport, but did my due diligence today and tried a Trek Lexa (think it was the S) and liked it more than I expected. I have a choice between one LBS that offers the Lexa S at $840 with free lifetime general bike adjustments/safety inspections, and another LBS that offers the Dolce Sport at about $900 (once they price match to their upcoming sale) and offers free lifetime service (though this only includes tuneups, not other service). I initially liked the feel of the Trek better, but with some tweaking of the handlebar angle on the Dolce they were both comfortable. The Dolce is a cooler color. How to decide?


----------



## JW3 (May 7, 2011)

Well if you like both of the fits on the two bikes the same, then go for the one that is cheaper and looks cooler 

But when you tweak the handlebar on the Dolce, was it as comfortable as the Lexa? Or is the Lexa still better?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

akuvikate said:


> I've spent the past two weeks ogling the Dolce Sport, but did my due diligence today and tried a Trek Lexa (think it was the S) and liked it more than I expected. I have a choice between one LBS that offers the Lexa S at $840 with free lifetime general bike adjustments/safety inspections, and another LBS that offers the Dolce Sport at about $900 (once they price match to their upcoming sale) and offers free lifetime service (though this only includes tuneups, not other service). I initially liked the feel of the Trek better, but with some tweaking of the handlebar angle on the Dolce they were both comfortable. The Dolce is a cooler color. How to decide?


If the fit, ride and handling are so close that it's essentially a toss up, then by all means go with the cooler color. Why not?

And FWIW, without knowing the details, "free lifetime general bike adjustments/safety inspections" and "tune ups" equate to about the same thing, so unless one shop has shown itself to be clearly superior in some area, I'd still go with the cooler color.

HTH...


----------



## wendyp72 (May 27, 2011)

I am having the same situation with these exact bikes. Very curious to know which one you chose and why...AND if you are happy with it.


----------



## akuvikate (May 10, 2011)

wendyp72 said:


> I am having the same situation with these exact bikes. Very curious to know which one you chose and why...AND if you are happy with it.


Actually I decided to hold off on buying one and may go up to the next level bike. I don't really dig the Sora thumb shifters and read so much trash talk about Sora that I started to get 105 envy. When I was still trying to decide though I was focussing more on which LBS rather than which bike, as the bikes seemed fairly interchangeable.

Good luck and have fun!

Kate


----------



## Hawkeye16 (Apr 29, 2011)

105 envy is a nasty thing. There is nothing wrong with Sora if you have lifetime tune ups. It seemed to get knocked out of tune a lot more frequently and esily than my current 105 setup but Sora stuff never let me down (I rode Sora for 7 years).

It does shift a little rougher, but that is not something I noticed until I got a new bike with better components.


----------

